# bilder reloaden



## mietian (26. Jul 2004)

hallo

habe ein kleines prob mit meiner hp.

erstmal der prinzipielle aufbau:
eine index datei wobei in dieser per php immer der gewünschte inhalt included wird.
das prob ist nun die webcam. normal macht man das ja über ein metarefresh im html header. geht aber leider nciht, weil der header ja schon von der index.php gesendet wird.

jetzt habe ich ein wenig rumprobiert und eine lösung gefunden, mit der ich aber nicht so recht glücklich bin. 
ich habe mir ein kleines script geschrieben mit einer rekursiven schleife zum reloaden. des weiteren habe ich dann mit reload() halt die location neu geladen. aber halt auch nur das, was dann zur folge hat, dass der statt einfach nur das bild die gesamte seite neu lädt. dauert ewig ohne dsl.

wäre nett wenn mir da mal jemand nen tipp geben könnte wie ich einfach nur das bild neu laden kann, da ich inzwischen mit meinem latein (und auch meinem java) am ende bin.

dark wishes
mietian



edit: zu viele tippfehler


----------



## Jaraz (26. Jul 2004)

mietian hat gesagt.:
			
		

> da ich inzwischen mit meinem latein (und auch meinem java) am ende bin.



Hi,

du bist höchstens mit deinem Javascript am Ende.
Java hast du wahrscheinlich noch nie geschrieben, ansonsten wüßtest du das Java != Javascript ist.  :wink: 

Vielleicht hilft dir das hier weiter:

Link

Gruß Jaraz


----------



## mietian (27. Jul 2004)

Jaraz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> mietian hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



immer diese kniebohrer;-)

ne hast ja recht. bin da recht neu und unbeschlagen. aber dafür gibt es ja solche foren topics.

der link hat mir gut weitergeholfen. vielen dank, auch für die schnelle hilfe

dark wishes
mietian


----------

